# Anything help for shallow breath?



## Gwen1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

My primary physical symptom when it comes to anxiety is shallow breath. No matter how much I try, I can't get myself to breathe deeply. And this makes my anxiety worse. I do breathing meditations, but it does not help. Has anyone tried a supplement or medication that has helped with this particular symptom? 

I just feel like if I could breathe deeply, I could have greater control over anxiety.


----------



## sweetluvgurl (Jul 9, 2012)

I know what you mean. Having breathing issues can definitely give you anxiety. With my disease, I have shallow breathing and am not able to breathe very deeply involuntarily. Usually, I have to really try and focus to be able to do that. Have you ever looked into your breathing issues and what exactly is causing it?


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Have you tried meditation? I do qigong sometimes but not as often as I'd like to because I'm not very disciplined. It does help relax the body and mind. There are five basic postures but it gets more complex. I have a particular problem with my back so I mainly use a posture that is not one of the five basic ones. There is also Qigong that involves movement but the you must develop structure with zhan zhuang first.


----------



## Gwen1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Sweetluvgurl,

My post was probably a little confusing...I don't have medical problems that would lead to breathing issues. It's anxiety that makes it hard for me to breathe. I feel like if there were some kind of medication that targeted breathing (just like some meds help with other anxiety-related symptoms like shaking or fast heartbeat) I would be be better able to control my anxious thoughts. Beta-blockers have not helped me. 

But I'm so sorry that you are dealing with a medical issue that effects your breathing! That must be so stressful.....

-Jenny


----------



## Gwen1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Jonny,

I actually practica yoga on a regular basis, which involves meditation. It's partially useful while _doing_ yoga or _while_ meditating, but once the class ends, then its back to semi-hyperventilating. I tried Qi Qong a few weeks ago at the yoga studio. They are going to start offering early morning classes in it. I might attend those.

-Jenny


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Breathing exercises don't really work for me either. What I do is distract myself very quickly. I allow my body to breath however it wants and eventually I will yawn and my breathing will go back to normal. Then I make sure to keep myself distracted. It works!

You can try sniffing a little lavender oil, it should help calm your nerves.


----------



## Gwen1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

Lily,

Lavender oil. That's a good idea  I use a lavender eye pillow when meditating in yoga class and it's very relaxing.

-Jenny


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen1234 said:


> Hi Jonny,
> 
> I actually practica yoga on a regular basis, which involves meditation. It's partially useful while _doing_ yoga or _while_ meditating, but once the class ends, then its back to semi-hyperventilating. I tried Qi Qong a few weeks ago at the yoga studio. They are going to start offering early morning classes in it. I might attend those.
> 
> -Jenny


The Qigong helps you to release tention from your body while standing. Hyperventilation and shallow breathing are caused by tention in the body. Learning to stand properly without tention is something we have to do if we suffer from anxiety. The anxiety manifests as tention in the body. To release the tention from the body you must release the tention from your mind but in order to do that you must let the impulses flow. Inhibition is what causes the tention and anxiety....


----------

